# Number boards



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Has anyone replaced the number boards on a Northern??? My new loco has a number missing, and it appears to just sit on a post and gets peened over. Any thoughts?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> Has anyone replaced the number boards on a Northern??? My new loco has a number missing, and it appears to just sit on a post and gets peened over. Any thoughts?


flyernut: Yes just did one for my K335. You can get the proper number board from various venders. I used "Locktite" super glue gel. I used a dremel with a small wire brush to clean the surface before I applied the gel. It is holding well but being careful when you handle the engine is a must. Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I once checked with a long-term Flyer collector about replacing these. He stated the same thing you said - they sit on a small post peened over. However, when they come off, there is little that can be done but to glue them back on. He suggested superglue as well -- the gel type makes sense to me.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks all. I have the loco stripped down to the bare shell, and I guess I'll be using the glue method. Only thing, I use JB Weld.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I too used CA to glue a number board on to my 336. I have wondered about drilling a hole and then filling with solder to replicate the peened over stud as was done at the factory.

Or for durability tap the whole and use a small screw.

Aflyer


----------

